# Hindi and Persian: a "Happy Birthday" phrase



## tigera

Hello,


I'm preparing a birthday gift and need some help from you! Could you please translate this sentence for me into Persian and Hindi?


Happy Birthday My Love! May your life be full of joy, happiness and laughter!




I would appreciate any help! Thank you in advance!


----------



## Wolverine9

Here's my attempt at Hindi: "janam din mubaarak mere pyaar! terii zindagii xushiyoN, maze, aur haNsii se bharii ho!"


----------



## darush

Hello,

In Persian(not exactly):
تولدت مبارک عزیزم. زندگانیت پر از لذت و شادمانی و لبانت پرخنده باد

​tavallodat mobaarak, *azizam*(*my dear*). zendegaaniat por az lezzat o shaadmaani va labaanat por khande baad. 

Note:
*aa*-->c*a*r
*a*-->c*a*t


----------



## Alfaaz

Attempt for Hindi: _janamdin ki badhaa'ii ho! Tumhaara jeevan pramod/ullaas, anandata aur hansi se bhara rahe!
_
Just in case you're interested, Urdu: سالگرہ/یوم ولادت مبارک ، میرے محبوب! خدا کرے کہ تمہاری زندگی/حیات خوشی/شادمانی ، مسرّت و خندہ /قہقہوں سے پر رہے 
_saalgirah/yaum-e-wilaadat mubaarak, mere maHbuub! khudaa kare keh tumhaari zindagi/Hayaat khushi/shaadmaani, masarrat-o-khandah/qahqahoN se pur rahe!_​


----------



## tigera

Wow! Thank you for the translations and for the extra! I will use it for sure!


----------



## Qureshpor

One more to add to the list.

Happy Birthday My Love! May your life be full of joy, happiness and laughter!

priitam, janam-din kii badhaa'ii! teraa jiivan pramad, sukh aur khil-khil se bharaa ho!


----------



## tigera

Thank you as well! Which language is this please?


----------



## Qureshpor

tigera said:


> Thank you as well! Which language is this please?


Post number 6 is in Hindi. Here is an attempt at Persian, where I've tried to leave out any Arabic words. It may not be correct but if the Person receiving the message has a bit of literary taste, he/she might appreciate it. Hopefully, Persian speakers will be able to give their verdict if it is worth sending or whether it should be rejected.

 نگارم زادروز تو خجسته و فرخنده باد
زندگانیء تو پر از خرسندی و خنده  باد 

nigaaram zaad-roz-i-tu xujastah-o-farxundah baad
zindagaanii-i-tu pur az xursandii-o-xandah baad

My love, may your birthday be blessed and happy
May your life be full of joy and full of laughter


----------



## tigera

Thank you so much!


----------



## Wolverine9

^ Does the person to whom you wish to send this message to speak both Hindi and Persian?


----------



## tigera

Not really,

it's a part of a birthday gift and I need 35 languages in all, like when you put the number of candles according to the age on a birthday cake ;-)


----------



## Qureshpor

tigera said:


> Not really,
> 
> it's a part of a birthday gift and I need 35 languages in all, like when you put the number of candles according to the age on a birthday cake ;-)


In this case we need not worry about the grammar or spellings as not many people will know if a dot or a letter is missing! You could even send some made-up Egyptian hieroglyphics!


----------



## darush

QURESHPOR said:


> نگارم زادروز تو خجسته و فرخنده باد
> زندگانیء تو پر از خرسندی و خنده باد
> 
> nigaaram zaad-roz-i-tu xujastah-o-farxundah baad
> zindagaanii-i-tu pur az xursandii-o-xandah baad
> 
> My love, may your birthday be blessed and happy
> May your life be full of joy and full of laughter


Pure Farsi,thank you SaHiib QP.


----------



## marrish

QURESHPOR said:


> Post number 6 is in Hindi. Here is an attempt at Persian, where I've tried to leave out any Arabic words. It may not be correct but if the Person receiving the message has a bit of literary taste, he/she might appreciate it. Hopefully, Persian speakers will be able to give their verdict if it is worth sending or whether it should be rejected.
> 
> نگارم زادروز تو خجسته و فرخنده باد
> زندگانیء تو پر از خرسندی و خنده  باد
> 
> nigaaram zaad-roz-i-tu xujastah-o-farxundah baad
> zindagaanii-i-tu pur az xursandii-o-xandah baad
> 
> My love, may your birthday be blessed and happy
> May your life be full of joy and full of laughter


I'm no-one above the authority of aaqaa-ye-darush in this respect but let me still express my admiration, you have lifted up the sky which used to be the limit! You seem to be a capable follower of the footsteps of Mirza Ghalib. I don't know about the bahr/vazn matters but it is a good piece of poetry even if it doesn't meet those standards.


----------



## marrish

Wolverine9 said:


> Here's my attempt at Hindi: "janam din mubaarak mere pyaar! terii zindagii xushiyoN, maze, aur haNsii se bharii ho!"


A good endeavour in my opinion, let them keep coming. Yet another variation: मेरे प्रेमी, जन्मदिन की बहुत शुभकामनाएँ! जीवन तेरा आनंद सुख और हासपूर्ण  रहे। _mere premii, janm din kii bahut shubhkaamnaa'eN! jiivan teraa aanand, sukh aur haaspuurNR rahe!

_[Edit: this is an attempt to write High Hindi/shuddh hindii/Standard Hindi as encouraged by the government of the Indian Republic]


----------



## Sheikh_14

Qureshpor said:


> Post number 6 is in Hindi. Here is an attempt at Persian, where I've tried to leave out any Arabic words. It may not be correct but if the Person receiving the message has a bit of literary taste, he/she might appreciate it. Hopefully, Persian speakers will be able to give their verdict if it is worth sending or whether it should be rejected.
> 
> نگارم زادروز تو خجسته و فرخنده باد
> زندگانیء تو پر از خرسندی و خنده  باد
> 
> nigaaram zaad-roz-i-tu xujastah-o-farxundah baad
> zindagaanii-i-tu pur az xursandii-o-xandah baad
> 
> My love, may your birthday be blessed and happy
> May your life be full of joy and full of laughter


You clearly have a knack at these QP SaaHib how about one more our way for Urdu?! That would be duly appreciated. Here's my own cheesy attempt whilst we're at it:

1۔Jaanam, janam-janam (repetition merely for emphasis) din/roz/youm E paidaa'ish/wilaadat/tauliid, meelaad mubaarak. 2۔ Xudaa-xwaasta tumhaaraa yeh sa'iid roz ko hazaar aur mile. 3۔ Tumhaare is, aur a'inda ke xushii o shaadgii meN khil-khilaate raheN.        4۔ Raho xushHaalii kii kamlii meN mast ayy dil-nasheen. 5۔ Maa o shomaa taa-Hayaat xush-baash Insha'Allah.

Number 1 can be amalgamated with any of the sentences that follow. I was pressed for time thus haven't included any translations. If anyone needs them in the future, simply ask and I will try my best to oblige.


----------

